# Stand enough?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

So I am setting up a 30 gal square tank. With measurements of 30" by 24" and 10" high. The tank has no bottom trim.

Since I dont think I would able to find a stand that size...would it be fine sitting on a stand with measurements of 30 long and 13 wide? Should I get a piece of wood cut to the same area as the footprint of the tank, put the wood on the stand the and the tank on the wood?

I am mainly worried about:

1) stand not being able to handle a tank that has 6" sticking out the front and 6" sticking out the end.

2) the glass at the bottom not being able to handle the weight all on the middle portion.

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

my 36" long sits on a 38" board on a 30" stand


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Dunno, it probably could but why chance it?

I think it offers little support when hanging off like that even when sitting on a board. Seems like you need to pay home depot a visit. Get them to cut everything to your measurements since I doubt you have all the tools with you at scool.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

You really need to put something together that will support the whole bottom of the tank. If it were only a few inches wider than the stand, you could probably get away with 3/4' plywood, but with half the tank hanging off the stand front and back.... well, you're taking a real risk of the glass cracking. It would be topheavy, too, and could even tip over.

It's not hard to build a stand out of 2x4s, if it doesn't have to look like furniture. Put a sheet of 1/4-1/2" styrofoam beadboard under the tank to even out any irregularities, too.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

hm. Cool thanks guys


----------

